# Dryer vent falling off, are we at risk?



## Chronic Chrissy (Sep 4, 2006)

The tubing from the dryer vent to the outside exhuast keeps falling off so the hot air keeps blowing into the basement till I fix it and it falls off again 10 minutes later. I'm more concerned with DD being at risk than anything, but if it's ok then at least the house isn't chilly anymore(we are too stubborn to turn the furnise on yet).


----------



## spughy (Jun 28, 2005)

The only way I would think you're at risk is if you use anti-static dryer sheets. I could see there being a problem with particulate matter coming off those (it has to, after all, to be effective on your clothes). I wouldn't want my dd breathing it in. But as long as you don't use them, I wouldn't think it's much of a safety issue. What I would worry about long-term with is is moisture build-up in your basement, because you're effectively transferring all the moisture from your damp clothes into the air in your home. You will likely see a mold problem start around where the vented moist air goes. Mold CAN be a big health hazard, but it probably needs a couple weeks to get going.


----------



## annekevdbroek (Jun 5, 2005)

You can actually purchase things that attach to the end of the vent and keep venting inside. They are like a little tray that holds some water to "filter" the air. The main concern is the lint, moisture, and heat from teh dryer. My husband (prior to our marriage) lived in an apartment that didn't have an outside vent and he had one of these attachments - but boy did the place heat up when the dryer was running.

Can you duct tape the vent back in place so it stays better. Even if temporary it should hold for more than 10 minutes.


----------

